# ChefTalk Q&A Game



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Here's how it works. I start off by giving an answer, any random answer relating to food or cooking.

It's the next person's job to provide the question, and then a new answer. The next person would provide a question for his answer, and so on.

Kind of a silly game, eh? It's fun, trust me!  Here we go:

*A: Saffron*


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

what is a stamen of a flower used for cooking that is orange?

boterra


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

SAFFRON!!!!!!!!


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Moving this back on topic, the latest answer was:

A: boterra


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Hey Chiliboy and Shroomgirl, are you saying that I'm wrong or that both of you are correct in addition to me?

I'm never wrong, you know. 
    

[ April 13, 2001: Message edited by: kokopuffs ]


----------



## shahar (Dec 15, 1999)

"what's galangal?"?

if yes here's my answer - 
"Wort"


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Galangal is the Indian word for GINGER. I buy it all the time.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I think it is the unfermented infusion of malt that after fermentation it becomes BEER

Galangal is correct 

" I am the largest Burrowing bivalve in the world"
cc


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

kokopuffs...you are correct about the indians using galangal as the word for ginger..and they are in the same family,similer flavors etc, but they are two distinct roots all there own.
cc


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

LOLOLOL...this is not working out...how about if we ask then answer.
I've misspelled the dried Italian fish roe that is grated.....starts with a b and has an o and some tt's in it....


----------

